# Are My EI Dosing Regimen Correct ? Kindly Guide me :(



## kingdamm (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Iam maintaining an 70 gallon thickly Planted Aquarium for 2 months. Till this day am struggling with Green Spot Algae, Blue Green Algae, Stunted Growth, especially Staurogyne with Leaf holes often breaks and floats hmm[IMG]

Here are the detailed parameters of my entire setup.Experts Kindly guide me what should i do to make them grow back healthier and free from algae.

Following EI Dosing as stated below with 50% water change every week

Macro Stock Solution & Dosing
-----------------------------
1.) KNO3 - Dissolving 80gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 40ml x 3 times a week for achieving 20ppm
2.) KH2PO4 - Dissolving 30gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 20ml x 3 times a week for achieving 3ppm
3.) K2SO4 - Dissolving 80gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 75ml x 3 times a week for achieving 30ppm

Micro Stock Solution & Dosing
----------------------------
1.)Plantex Csm+B -Dissolving 120gm in 1000ml of Distilled Water.Dosing them 15ml x 3 times a week..

Lighting Details
---------------
4 X 50W Cree XPG LED FLOODLIGHT 6500K RUNNING FOR 6 HRS 30 MIN

Substrate
-----------
ADA Amazonia II with Powersand (using them for about 2 yrs)

C02
----
Pressurized Co2 @ 5-6 BPS until Co2 indicator turns Lime yellow in color.

Filtration
---------
Canister Filter 1600l/hr Flow
Hang on Filter 1000l/hr Flow

Temperature
------------
Maintained @ 28 degree using Jebo Cooling Fan

Here are My Water Parameters
-----------------------------
PH After CO2 Injection = 6.7
KH = 3 degree
GH = 5 degree
Flora = Staurogyne Repens , Rotala Colorata , Pogostemon Helferi, Rotala Indica ,Ludwigia repens, Hair grass , Alternanthera Reickini , Rotala Macrandra Narrow, Christmas Moss..

Fauna = Ottos -6 , Cardinals -5 , Amano Shrimp -5 , Pencil fish -10 & Siamese Algae eater -10

Looking for all your kind support and guidance...

Regards
Kingdamm


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you continue maintaining 20 ppm N and 3 ppm P in your water what do you think the algae will do? Answer that question for yourself and maybe you will get interested in how to use AquaSoil properly and how every single professional aquascaper runs their tanks.

EI is good when everything is going well. It does not have answers to any issues. If someone gives you an advice you will see that it is to do more of the same.

Also please know that are doing EI wrong. It is not about maintaining high concentrations of fertilizers. Not everybody realizes that and the creator of EI Tom Barr will not run fast to correct you either.

Good luck.


----------



## kingdamm (Mar 7, 2011)

@ Niko 
Iam totally depressed with my Planted aquarium.Please correct me if iam wrong with my EI Dosing.Help


----------



## BennyJAM (May 16, 2012)

I actually happened to read some if Tom Barr's posts last night regarding EI dosing. I suggest you go to do some reading at thebarrreport.com. Tom does mention twice on his "confusion about EI and other myths" post that 90-95% of all algae related issues are due to improper use of co2. I'm no expert, but maybe you need to adjusted your co2. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

I often am appalled by blanketed suggestions "you have too much light" from some EI users. 
Even Tom Barr himself seems more reasonable about this than those people. But this may be 
the case here. I don't have any experience with Cree's LED but 4x50w is probably too bright 
for a 70g tank. For me, a 10w LED looks about 1.5x brighter than a 24w T5HO.


----------

